# Repair of 20's Troxel seat wood



## wspeid (Nov 21, 2013)

The wood layers on a 20's Troxel seat have separated and all warped independently.  

What are my options for either finding a replacement piece in better shape; or is there any chance of possibly salvaging what I have with steaming/glue/pressure etc. since it's going to just be recovered and not visible?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 24, 2013)

If  you're disassembling it for restoration I'd replace the wood with new wood of the same dimension. Like you said, it'll never be seen so does it matter if it's original?

If it's not tooo bad you could glue it and clamp, but you'll still risk separation later on.


----------



## Waterland (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a 20's Troxel Scout youth sized saddle that I'm planning to rebuild that has the same problem, the wood pan has warped and separated over 86 years.  My plan is to cut a new pan from 1/4" BC Plywood, it's about the same thickness and will offer a nice sturdy foundation for the saddle.  Use the old pan as a pattern and cut a new one from plywood with a jigsaw.


----------

